# canning waterfowl?



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Has anyone tried canning goose or duck?

I did a search and only found venison, would a recipe for venison work?

We have done it with venison and it's great, I would think it would work for waterfowl?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

waterwolf My wife cans almost all of our big canadas. It makes them tender and much more palatable. Stuff the jars with cut up breasts add tomato juice,barbacue sauce,and salt. I think she cans them for about 90min at 15 lbs.Not sure on those numbers. Its the way to go. Mallards are even better. Pop open a jar drain and serve with crackers, great snacking or drain good and make a sandwich add some cheese or whatever. Your venison recipe may be good also. Spice it up have fun. Thanks for reminding me I'm going to open a jar right now!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Spice it up have fun. Thanks for reminding me I'm going to open a jar right now!


I went ahead and did some this morning and it turned out great. I really like the venison, but this is a great way to preserve waterfowl for a longer time than the freezer.

It tastes great with :beer:


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

For those of you who are "older" or maby from the "old country" I wonder if you could make duck ante pasto?


----------

